# Sunset Express



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 6, 2014)

I was driving up from Southern Oregon. The sky looked like this for 100 miles, I kid you not. I knew an epic sunset was in store. I had driven past these tracks off the interstate a couple times and had this spot in mind. The conditions lined up very nicely and I got what I imagined.

Pre-visualization can be a powerful tool in the photographers toolbox, but it can also be a setup for disappointment. 




Sunset Express by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## InnovaWraith (Feb 6, 2014)

Very cool.  I love how the sun lights up the side of the train.  Nice picture!


----------



## fokker (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice! I must admit I'm a sucker for wide angles and trains, this ticks my boxes. Is this HDR or did you just tickle up the shadow detail in post?


----------



## weepete (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice! It looks like it all came together for this shot.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 6, 2014)

This might be my new favorite R. Nice work rookie.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 6, 2014)

Apparently you didn't see the thread about not taking pictures on train tracks?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Feb 6, 2014)

He's not actually "on" the tracks. It doesn't count.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice! I like the composition and the light.  I wish there had been a tad more detail right near the sun (maybe tone mapped?) but that's just me. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool sky. Always nice to see a strong foreground element in a wide-view shot like this.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Cool sky. Always nice to see a strong foreground element in a wide-view shot like this.


So Derrel....do you think this guy has any potential? If not, he could always be my handyman or an underwear model? Leave it to me to derail all threads that cross my path.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 6, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Cool sky. Always nice to see a strong foreground element in a wide-view shot like this.
> ...



HAHAHA.... Derail!...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!

Derrel the Derailer. WWE champion!


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 6, 2014)

Fantastic! I'm a big fan of all your work.


----------



## batmura (Feb 9, 2014)

Great! Is this hdr?


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 9, 2014)

Railroading and good photography? There's nothing for me NOT to like here. Very nice indeed.


----------



## eworld (Feb 9, 2014)

its very nice..


----------



## Nibbio (Feb 9, 2014)

absolutely great


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 18, 2014)

I nominate this as photo of the month.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 18, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> I nominate this as phot of the month.


It will get my vote. Unless of coarse there is a picture of a Golden Retriever puppy nominated between now and then.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 19, 2014)

kathyt said:


> It will get my vote. Unless of coarse there is a picture of a Golden Retriever puppy nominated between now and then.



You have my vote of confidence Kathy!


----------



## jfrabat (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome pic.  I was about to nominate it for photo of the month, but I see scotts beat me to it!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 19, 2014)

You managed to pull off putting together a number of cliché elements together in a way that looks amazing.  Super cool shot.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 19, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > It will get my vote. Unless of coarse there is a picture of a Golden Retriever puppy nominated between now and then.
> ...


Just a moment and I will PM you a image to critique.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 19, 2014)

very nice, I like how the slight wide angle lens distortion on the front of the train gives a feeling of motion/speed to it. I don't know if you intentionally did that or not, but either way it came out very nice.


----------



## yahgiggle (Feb 19, 2014)

Another awesome photo from Majeed Badizadegan well done buddy ;-)


----------



## K3vin71 (Feb 21, 2014)

The railway, The clouds, the sunset.. All beautifully mixed together, well done &#128077;

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrickHouse (Feb 22, 2014)

That's a great picture! Very peaceful to look at.


----------



## RunJZ (Feb 24, 2014)

I really don't care for trains much at all. However, I really enjoy this picture. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

